# Campsite database on CD or Download ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

How many [paying subscribers] would like to be able to have the campsite database on CD/DVD or just downloadable ?
My feeling is that downloaded would be better, that way as new ones are added, you just re-download the updated listings.

* Mods . . I'm having another senior moment & unable to add a poll thingy - anyone able to do it for me ?

poll for CD/DVD or download

Mods Note: Poll now added. :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Mod . . I appreciate you doing it.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I don't see the requirement for a CD.. 
If it's downloadable you can burn your own if needed. .. 

Do you know when this will be available .. ?


----------

